
Show HN: Rush Hour - fogleman
https://github.com/fogleman/rush
======
fogleman
Recently bought this puzzle game for my kids. Naturally, I had to write my own
solver. My son loves that I wrote a program that can generate new puzzles. I
even 3D printed some "traffic cones" that can be placed on the board as
immovable obstacles.

This was a fun little side project - hope you like it!

